# Starting with DTG printing: what other equipment is needed?



## xyko (Feb 1, 2007)

My employer has decided he wants to get a DTG printer and its up to me to find all the info for him. We currently have 9 wide format printers ranging from solvent to uv to waterbased. We do a lot of t shirt sales but they're usually outsourced to screen printers.

Anyways the question im asking is what all does it entail setting up shop with a DTG printer? Is that all you need? what other equipment is needed? Ive searched through these forums and im not seeing anything else. Ive got a pretty good idea on which one of these printers I like the best I just want to cover all bases before I approach him.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Starting with DTG printing*

You would also need a heat press to cure/dry the ink on the shirts.


----------



## Gordz (Apr 29, 2007)

Firstly identify where your main line of printing is going to be, dark garments or light. If you are going to use white ink be prepared for some hard work and frustration to get to grips with it. Stick it out and you will really enjoy the art. You will likely need a HVLP spraygun or similar to apply pretreat with as well as an isolated area to carry out the treatment, teflon sheet, baking parchment or 100% polly fabric or similar for protecting your press and the garment, access to a washing machine for wash tests and a digital temperature meter to do periodic tests on your press.


----------



## Laughing Palm (May 4, 2007)

Gordz, do I need a temp meter for a heat press that has a digital readout? never thought about testing the temp...


----------



## Gordz (Apr 29, 2007)

It is only MO but I have had more than a few problems with presses. The readout and actual temp can be out as much as 25C which can cause issues. I prefer a bead thermistor so I can clamp it in the press to measure. Some users prefer an IR non contact type but they need a matt surface for accurate measurements. A temp' meter has solved more than a few problems for me in the past.


----------

